# How I deal with IBS-D



## MaJae (Dec 6, 2017)

I was diagnosed four years ago. Seen two Gastroenterologists. First one said IBS-D is caused by taking Nexium for GERD. Other one said it results from eating GMOs. Anyway, first one put me on some awful pill (forgot the name). A great example of the cure being worse than the disease. I went through the PDR at the library, got up a list of pills used to treat IBS-D, looked up the side effects of each one on the internet, and knocked down the list to the two least noxious pills. Went back to him, and that doctor would not take me off what he prescribed, so I found another doctor. I started on Donnatal, which worked flawlessly, and was taking it about a year. Then the manufacturer got greedy, and decided some overt price gouging was needed. Donnatal suddenly went from 30 tabs for $30, to 30 tabs for $200, which means I had to move on to my second choice (Lomotil). Been on it ever since. Does about half as good as the Donnatal did (takes 2 tabs instead of one, twice as long to take effect, etc.). About a year ago my IBS-D seems to have developed a tolerance to it, and I was eating the tabs like candy. I needed to find a way to decrease usage. After a lot of Google research, I found 'Maria Treben's Authentic Swedish Bitters'. Taking a teaspoon every day before breakfast has cut my Lomotil consumption to about two tablets, twice a week...before a bottle of 30 tabs lasted about three weeks. Unfortunately, these Swedish Bitters are gawd-awful expensive. An 8.45oz bottle for $18, so for the past seven months I have been making my own herbal bitters, to supplement the expensive stuff, and make it last a lot longer. It works very well. I do not know the policy here for giving herbal formulas, so I will refrain for now. Try the 'Swedish Bitters'. Every day before breakfast I used to gulp down one teaspoon, followed by a swallow of blackstrap molasses (to kill the taste) then a gulp of Canada Dry Ginger Ale to wash it all down. It took doing this every day for about a couple of weeks to see improvement.


----------

